# ~Trailer Shopping Rant~



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

So I'm currently searching my local craigslist, horse clicks, you name it looking for a trailer. I've inquired about quite a few and I either get a no answer or some huge jerk that thinks it's all a game!(read below)

Recent story- Checking out a trailer online. Call the people up and I get an answer (Awesome I think, maybe I'll actually be able to check one out!) I was so wrong. I said(along the lines) "Hello my name is Cassie and I'm inquiring about the Bison 2 horse you have listed for sale? Is it still available?" I think hear a sort of giggling in the background but thought eh maybe they have kids. The guy said "Oh yeah it's still for sale but we've upped the price a little since we got a few things fixed up." I reply asking what the new price was since the price had already been really good. This ADULT then proceeded to tell me the price was 3million dollars. Um what?? I said a prompt have a nice day and hung up. Huge waste of time.

And then you have the ads where people do not provide their phone number. "Serious buyers only!!! No tire kickers and scammers will be reported" Okay what if I am a serious buyer but when I email you I hear nothing, nadda zip. How am I supposed to contact you if you don't supply some form of communication. If you're the type that only checks their email once in a blue moon please put a phone number or during the time you are trying to sell said trailer check your email a little more often than usual. 

~sigh~ 
End Rant

I know I'm not the only one going through this haha, but it is just so frustrating sometimes.


----------



## Fulford15 (Oct 17, 2012)

I know how that goes, Craigslist & Kijiji seem to be really bad for scammers/pranks....

I recently was looking for a new place to rent (found one thank goodness!) but got put through a lot of people trying to scam me, 
"I live over seas so give me the money and I will send you keys to look at the place" YA okay then, not happening! I got 4 replies similar to that for different places, so frusterating! :evil:


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Unfortunately Craigslist has become one big scam site. There's still legitimate ads but so many scams you can't trust anything on there.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I understand your frustration! I was on both sides of the fence selling and buying a trailer last summer. 

I had many unanswered emails and voice mails trying to buy one. But selling our trailer was very aggravating as well. People not showing up and not even calling to cancel their appt. for viewing the trailer. Had plenty scam emails as well. It is just not trailers either, I recently tried to sell some household items on CL before moving..GAH!

Good Luck!


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

Oi it's so frustrating. I mean even if it's sold and that's why you're not contacting me back at least have the common courtesy to shoot me a quick email saying it's been sold. I'm not going to be offended.You wanted to sell something you sold it good for you!

I responded to any email ASAP about my mare I sold. I had a few scammers there as well. I even had someone schedule an appt to come see her and they gave me their phone number and everything! Comes the day they're supposed to come out. I go out early gave Lily a nice bath and grooming then turned her back out in the front field to wait for them. The time comes and goes and I had other places to be that day. So when they're a half hour late I give them a call and it was a dead number. ~shakes head~ people anymore I swear. 

I'm about to go to a dealer and see what they have used on their lot. We have a CrossRoads(trailer dealers) the next town over, they might have some nice used trailers. I just HATE dealing with dealers. When I was truck shopping I was so done with dealers and ended up getting my truck from a private seller anyway. 

So the search continues.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

We ended buying from a dealer. But we lucked out, Wilson had the trailer for 6 months and wanted to get rid of bad. The trailer had a tack room with butterfly rear doors. everyone that needed the tack room wanted a single rear door and those that wanted the butterfly rear doors didn't want the tack room. Dealer changed the back door to a single with a slider for free and threw in some ball caps and a set of mud flaps for our big Wilson cow trailer...LOL

(we also went through the truck shopping a couple of months ago...it doesn't take long to get burnt out!)


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Consingment Auctions are a good place to find trailers. You are there hands on with it and can sometimes get a good deal. Yeah, you usually don't get a background story on it, but do you really believe the guy on Craigslist anyways?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Craigslist is becoming a playground for scammers & idiots who have too much free time on their hands! 3 million dollars? I hope you gave him 3 millions bucks worth of choice language! I sold my trailer locally, sold instantly, & bought a brand new one from a local dealer, keeps the local economy fueled & if there is a problem, I don't have to run around Hell's Half Acre tracking anyone down. While it is nice to have access to a wide range of products & goods via the Internet, you might want to look closer to home as these businesses have a reputation to uphold. Good luck in your search!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

COWCHICK77 said:


> We ended buying from a dealer. But we lucked out, Wilson had the trailer for 6 months and wanted to get rid of bad. The trailer had a tack room with butterfly rear doors. everyone that needed the tack room wanted a single rear door and those that wanted the butterfly rear doors didn't want the tack room. Dealer changed the back door to a single with a slider for free and threw in some ball caps and a set of mud flaps for our big Wilson cow trailer...LOL
> 
> (we also went through the truck shopping a couple of months ago...it doesn't take long to get burnt out!)


I might end up trying the dealer then. I've been to their website and they have a few nice looking trailers for sale and they say they have a ton more than what's on their website. 



Phly said:


> Consingment Auctions are a good place to find trailers. You are there hands on with it and can sometimes get a good deal. Yeah, you usually don't get a background story on it, but do you really believe the guy on Craigslist anyways?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I've never heard of a consignment auction. I try to avoid auctions though anyway. And it is true you really can't trust anybody about anything too much anymore. It's sad.



waresbear said:


> Craigslist is becoming a playground for scammers & idiots who have too much free time on their hands! 3 million dollars? I hope you gave him 3 millions bucks worth of choice language! I sold my trailer locally, sold instantly, & bought a brand new one from a local dealer, keeps the local economy fueled & if there is a problem, I don't have to run around Hell's Half Acre tracking anyone down. While it is nice to have access to a wide range of products & goods via the Internet, you might want to look closer to home as these businesses have a reputation to uphold. Good luck in your search!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Haha no just a swift have a nice day and hung up. Bunch of bored people being idiots trying to make their life exciting. The worst part is the person I talked to was an adult(sounded like one anyway) I mean honestly I'm fresh into the "adult world" and I am more mature than that. 

I might end up trying the dealer. I'll have to suck it up and put on my big girl jeans haha. Everything else listed on CL at the moment I wouldn't touch with a 50ft pole. People are honestly trying to sell rusted out pieces of scrap metal and pass it off as horse ready. It's like they have no conscience and could care less if someone's horse were to go through the floor (my worst nightmare!)


----------



## Annanoel (Mar 29, 2011)

Phantom - I know how you feel have been truck and trailer shopping for the past few months and yet to find anything legitimate. The part I hate the most is if I get to the point of looking or even calling about a truck and trailer is the attitude MOST (not all) guys give me. Asking why I want a truck and if I even know how to pull. That gets under my skin, they don't ask nicely either and some won't even talk to me. 

UHG - then the trailer we did go and look at...funny story here, but agrivating too. The pictures on the ad weren't even of the same trailer!!! Can you say angry? We had made a three hour drive to check out this nice trailer, good price, we were all set to buy. Not even close to what we wanted. AD SAID it was a three horse slant, rear tack storage, dressing room / living quarters and gooseneck. We get there, it's a two horse stock, gooseneck, nothing fancy, rust EVERYWHERE and the floor had wholes my feet could go right through. Sorry for the long post but I feel you.

END RANT.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

i traveled a bit looking at trailers, same thing. All steel trailers are rusted out. Thats why they are for sale. Id ask the dealer above if they have "tons" more why arnt they on the websight. SOunds like they are lieing too. Tell them to send you a list including price of all trailers that meet your criteria.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

My current trailer I bought from a friend, but my first trailer I bought used from a dealer. The next trailer I buy, I'll go the dealer route again. Too many idiots, liars, and scammers out there trying to sell their junk or just take your money.


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

Annanoel said:


> Phantom - I know how you feel have been truck and trailer shopping for the past few months and yet to find anything legitimate. The part I hate the most is if I get to the point of looking or even calling about a truck and trailer is the attitude MOST (not all) guys give me. Asking why I want a truck and if I even know how to pull. That gets under my skin, they don't ask nicely either and some won't even talk to me.
> 
> UHG - then the trailer we did go and look at...funny story here, but agrivating too. The pictures on the ad weren't even of the same trailer!!! Can you say angry? We had made a three hour drive to check out this nice trailer, good price, we were all set to buy. Not even close to what we wanted. AD SAID it was a three horse slant, rear tack storage, dressing room / living quarters and gooseneck. We get there, it's a two horse stock, gooseneck, nothing fancy, rust EVERYWHERE and the floor had wholes my feet could go right through. Sorry for the long post but I feel you.
> 
> END RANT.


Oh my word! That would've gotten me so angry. I probably would have lost my "Miss Nice Girl" demeanor and given them a few choice words on false advertising.(which is so not how I am but that would tick me off.) Oi a scary thing is the one you described in the ad sounds like one I recently inquired about but haven't gotten a response yet. It's been a few days and I even included my phone numbers to the email hoping for a quick response, nadda.



Joe4d said:


> i traveled a bit looking at trailers, same thing. All steel trailers are rusted out. Thats why they are for sale. Id ask the dealer above if they have "tons" more why arnt they on the websight. SOunds like they are lieing too. Tell them to send you a list including price of all trailers that meet your criteria.


That's a good idea I never thought of that. Though they are pretty reputable and I know a few people who've bought from them. 

This is them:
Horse Trailer For Sale in NJ, Delta Stock, Sundowner, Horse Trailer with Living Quarters

I'm just going to dismiss the whole online ads deal. It's too stressful and with the stress of waiting to be approved for a property I don't need the petty stuff haha. 

Definately going to check out the dealer probably early next week. Hopefully trailer salesmen aren't as flamboyant as truck salesmen.


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

oops double post...computer's being slow.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Joe4d said:


> All steel trailers are rusted out. Thats why they are for sale. Id ask the dealer above if they have "tons" more why arnt they on the websight. SOunds like they are lieing too. Tell them to send you a list including price of all trailers that meet your criteria.


 You think everyone is lying and out to scam you, for some reason. :?

No, not ALL steel trailers are rusted out. Many are traded in because the owners want to buy something else. Many of them buy _another_ steel trailer because that's what they prefer.

If you're soooo sure someone is trying to scam you, then get the darned thing inspected by someone you trust before you buy it. If the seller is legit, they shouldn't have a problem with that.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

It can be very frustrating, I know. There is no shortage of jerks.
That being said, we have been successful both buying and selling trailers on Craig's List, and finding horses. You just have to know you are going to have to put up with a certain amount of stupidity.
Another site you might check is Dream Horse. I am not sure if they have links to trailers but it is worth a look. Also ebay. I have found that often sellers do not remove items from Dream Horse when sold but many are thoughtful.
Good luck to you.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Actually, I bought a used steel trailer off Craigslist about 3 years ago and pull it every weekend. I had to do the routine maintenance stuff like tires and brakes etc but it has very little rust. 

Unfortunately, the lady that owned it was ill with brain cancer and was selling everything she could sell.

I do agree with Joe to a point, in that I looked at a lot of steel trailers that were close to junk before this one came along.

Figure out what you want to spend and see if something comes along that you think you can live with.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

yeh every one I went to was in "great" condition, pretty much gave up and wouldnt bother looking at used steel. 
That deaaler looks like he has a pretty big inventory and doenst play games with posting the prices. Give it a shot.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Phantomcolt18 said:


> So I'm currently searching my local craigslist, horse clicks, you name it looking for a trailer. I've inquired about quite a few and I either get a no answer or some huge jerk that thinks it's all a game!(read below)
> 
> Recent story- Checking out a trailer online. Call the people up and I get an answer (Awesome I think, maybe I'll actually be able to check one out!) I was so wrong. I said(along the lines) "Hello my name is Cassie and I'm inquiring about the Bison 2 horse you have listed for sale? Is it still available?" I think hear a sort of giggling in the background but thought eh maybe they have kids. The guy said "Oh yeah it's still for sale but we've upped the price a little since we got a few things fixed up." I reply asking what the new price was since the price had already been really good. This ADULT then proceeded to tell me the price was 3million dollars. Um what?? I said a prompt have a nice day and hung up. Huge waste of time.
> 
> ...


 I don't get it. What's the allure of listing a fake trailer as and giving your real phone number?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

DancingArabian said:


> I don't get it. What's the allure of listing a fake trailer as and giving your real phone number?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


They are gathering your email and telephone number to sell to marketers.


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

Dustbunny- I don't think dreamhorse sells trailers. That's how I sold my mare and found my gelding. I like the site a lot, I haven't had much scam from them if any that I can recall. 

DancingArabian- It's exactly what Darrin said. So now I might have to deal with telemarketers calling my phone which is annoying but I can go through my phone company and have most if not all screened/blocked. Or for the people who answered and said the trailer was 3 million their life is probably boring and they thought it'd be fun to mess with someone. Worst part is the trailer was really really nice looking ~sigh~

It's terrible what we have to go through anymore to find something decent/worth fixing up. I wouldn't mind having to do a few minor repairs on a trailer if it's something I want. 

I'm heading to the dealer this Saturday and I'm going to look around. I called this afternoon and they said they had a few trailers matching a description of what I would like and they'll be getting a few more in tomorrow so they'll take me around the lot to check them out. I'm excited, I hope I'm able to find something decent.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I know your frustration. Was selling mine/looking for different one couple years ago, and looking was tough (selling not as much - I got quite a bit of interest). But with all those scammers etc. I ended up going to dealership in DE and trading mine for the one I really wanted.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

LOL, it used to be that the dealers where the dreaded! You know it has gotten bad where you prefer to deal with a sales person rather than a private sale!


----------



## pony gal (Mar 11, 2012)

I bought my trailers from dealers. But I checked out trailerworld and other online classifieds before I did to get an idea of the prices. If any maintenance needs done, I know who's doing it.


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

I was just going to suggest checking on Horse Trailer World- Used trailers for sale, New trailers for sale, trailer classified ads, trailer manufacturer news and more. My son has sold a couple on there. I have gotten very lucky and it seemed when I was ready to upgrade my dealer had a trailer ready for me to buy


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Good luck! Trailer shopping can be a pita. Had to add don't be dissuaded at looking at steel trailers, there ARE good ones out there you just have to look at them closely. I bought a new (to me) last year after much searching. I ended up buying another steel trailer and I'm glad I did, might be a bit heavier but my truck can handle it fine and I like the peace of mind that if I were to get in a wreck my horses aren't in a sardine can. It doesn't have a speck of rust on it aside from the rims that DH is going to blast & paint (was always stored inside and still is), had all of my requirements and the best part is I didn't have to finance it, that made DH very happy :wink:

Here she is, not so ugly for a steel trailer eh? 







Need to get new ones, we are in process of finishing out the dressing room as a small LQ


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> Good luck! Trailer shopping can be a pita. Had to add don't be dissuaded at looking at steel trailers, there ARE good ones out there you just have to look at them closely. I bought a new (to me) last year after much searching. I ended up buying another steel trailer and I'm glad I did, might be a bit heavier but my truck can handle it fine and I like the peace of mind that if I were to get in a wreck my horses aren't in a sardine can. It doesn't have a speck of rust on it aside from the rims that DH is going to blast & paint (was always stored inside and still is), had all of my requirements and the best part is I didn't have to finance it, that made DH very happy :wink:
> 
> Here she is, not so ugly for a steel trailer eh?
> View attachment 120008
> ...


Warning this is LONG

I LOVE your trailer. Oh believe me I'm not put off by steel trailers, not by a long shot. That's actually what I prefer. My friend's steel 2h Sundowner trailer pretty much saved my horse's life this summer.

(Because I wouldn't want to leave anyone in suspense) 
Story: A friend and I were hauling to a clinic in different trailers. I was hauling my 2 in the 2 horse(Also only DIce's second trailer ride ever) and she was hauling her 2 in their 3 horse slant. She was following behind me at a VERY safe distance we are always conscious about that and have followed/lead each other numerous times. 

Well, we were going down a hill (PA mountains) and some idiot lo lo decided to stop in front of me without warning (no turn signal, no brake lights(very safe right)) and acted like they were going to turndown a road. I had enough room to stop safetly with maybe a little jarring on the horses because I wasn't warned of the stop. My friend on the other hand she tried so hard to stop and her poor truck was trying hard.(We found out later she actually ground her breaks down to the bare trying) Needless to say her HUGE rig(F250 and a 3 horse slant load goosneck with 2 horses in it) slammed into the back of my trailer at like 35-40 miles an hour. 

I flew out of my truck so fast and she jumped out of hers and we both paniced I thought she had hit dead center of the trailer but when she got out of her truck and started screaming TC I noticed she had actually tried to swerve to miss us but she ended up hitting TC's side directly, slamming the door.

I couldn't get the door open or see through the screen so I ended up ripping the screen out to see if I could see his legs(When I post pics you'll see why I was so worried about his legs) Thank God his legs were fine. Also, didn't mention that right after the crash and I jumped out of the truck the @$$ who caused it sped off WITHOUT turning....He's lucky I didn't get to him cause he woulda been dead. 

Anyway, the horses looked perfectly fine, a little shaken but fine. So we called our parents and the people hosting the clinic to let them know what happened.We were literally 15 mins away from their farm and the trailers were safe to haul and we weren't going to unload on a busy road so we carefully drove (no more than 25mph) to the farm both of us praying and crying the entire way. 

We got there and I was so nervous to see what I was going to find in the trailer once we pried the door open. Well first we got dice off because his door was able to be opnned easily. For his second trailer ride and being in the accident he had pulled up and broke his halter(understandable) got a new one on him and unloaded him no problem and checked him over he was completely fine. Then we pried open TC's door and saw that the butt bar had popped off the side and swung and must have hit him in the tail area fairly hard(He was sore under his tail for about a week) Other than that and being shaken up he was completely fine. I was an emotional wreck and so was my friend but everyone was fine.

We found out later by going back to the scene and my and her dad coming up to examine the trucks and trailers that when they took their trailer to be serviced the people had done something wrong and their trailer breaks didn't engage. So her truck was trying to stop the entire weight of the trailer and horses without any help from the trailer breaks. And on top of that we were going downhill. 

What happened in my trailer:
- Door smashed in
- Middle bar bent
- Divider popped open and swung to Dice's side
- Butt bar on TC's side flew off
- Frame on TC's side bent in
- Ball and hitch bent on my truck
- Wiring knocked out of place in the back of trailer (break, turning, parking lights)
- MOST IMPORTANT!! Horses stayed SAFE!

I FIRMLY believe that if the door(which took the brunt of it) had not been steel and had been aluminum the crash woulda broke my horse's legs and he would've had to be pts. 

I LOVE steel trailers very, much because I firmly believe one saved my horse.

Here's the pictures of the trailer (the trailer may not look bad but believe me we hit hard and we hit fast. That trailer was made right and strong and was able to hold up to the impact. PLus I may have helped a bit by letting off the brake when the impact came...something daddy taught me) You can see where the frame is twisted on the left side.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

WOW...glad everyone was ok!!!

Even though we bought an aluminum trailer this time, I will always love a good heavy steel trailer! They sure can take a beating.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

You were very lucky PC, glad it had a happy ending. Having a trailer accident is my biggest fear. 

CC, love the new avatar...and I would totally take big or little Wilson!


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

just a thought, is there a trading post type newspaper that charges for adds ? In shopping for horses or trailers it seems like the places that charge a small fee to post the adds really weeds out the rifraf. I found my current trailer on horse-trailer world, but it was a dealer that lists their used inventory. Does HTW charge for adds ?


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Joe4d said:


> just a thought, is there a trading post type newspaper that charges for adds ? In shopping for horses or trailers it seems like the places that charge a small fee to post the adds really weeds out the rifraf. I found my current trailer on horse-trailer world, but it was a dealer that lists their used inventory. Does HTW charge for adds ?


If I remember right, Horse Trailer World does charge $20 to post a trailer ad. Same with Ranch World Ads, there is always have trailers on there. Also look at Tack Trader, sometimes there are a few posted there, you have to pay to post pics with your as but text ads are free.


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

COWCHICK77 said:


> WOW...glad everyone was ok!!!
> 
> Even though we bought an aluminum trailer this time, I will always love a good heavy steel trailer! They sure can take a beating.





MHFoundation Quarters said:


> You were very lucky PC, glad it had a happy ending. Having a trailer accident is my biggest fear.
> 
> CC, love the new avatar...and I would totally take big or little Wilson!


 
I apologize for the grammer mistakes in that post :shock: I just read over it and I had a lot of mistakes. Good lord haha.

Yeah we were extremely lucky. I had always wondered how I would react if I had ever gotten into an accident with the horse trailer. I had always told people that if anyone hit the trailer with the horses in it I was going to kill whoever did it. 

My poor friend thought that I was going to strangle her when I jumped out of the truck and she was surprised when I asked her if she was ok. I knew she was a safe driver and she had done everything she could have possibly done (even pump the trailer breaks in the truck cab) We could tell by the skid marks on the road that her trailer didn't even TRY. 

Other than the initial panic we were able to calm each other down and get our bearings back once we knew each other and the horses were fine. 

The funny/weird thing is before we even LEFT that morning we both had a _feeling s_omething bad was going to happen. And for some reason that morning I kept looking at TC's back legs and overly fretting about the boots making sure they were on properly and just his back legs in general. And I had the urge to say a prayer as we were pulling out of the driveway to leave, as did my friend but she didn't tell me till after the accident. A lot of things happened that we didn't think were odd until after the accident. So strange.


----------



## Annanoel (Mar 29, 2011)

ALL -- horseclicks.com is another recent site I found for trailer ads. They are free to post unless you post a premium ad, even then it's not too much. Haven't found as much scamming here though!


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

Well I went to the trailer dealer yesterday. They had NOTHING I wanted in used trailers. I did, however, find a trailer I liked. 2013 Sundowner 3 horse slant load gooseneck with a very spacious tack room with saddle racks, bridle racks, the works. I liked it but it's a bit out of my price range. Also, upon further inspection of the trailer there were A LOT of sharp edges in the horse area, within reach of the horses.I'm not exactly happy about that.

I left them with a list of what I wanted and my number so if they get anything in they can call me. I'm just going to keep searching around, maybe find other dealers, go out of state, etc.

I was hoping winter would be a good time to find used trailers haha guess I was wrong.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Wow phantom, glad everyone was ok! I guess that is reason why it is illegal here to tow anything over 10,000 lbs without at least a one ton truck and a class 4 drivers license. This past spring at a road block just before a rodeo, several loaded goosenecks were pulled off the road.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## peppersgirl (Aug 24, 2012)

when selling a trailer, I list my phone number. I have found scammers wont call or text As for buying trailer,I wont bother emailing about one if there is no phone number.. craigslist email is unreliable at best.


----------



## pony gal (Mar 11, 2012)

I have a 2012 Sundowner Horizon 6904, haven't noticed any sharp edges. Where were the ones you found? I only used mine a few times this yr to camp. If I didn't camp, I took my bp.


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

pony gal said:


> I have a 2012 Sundowner Horizon 6904, haven't noticed any sharp edges. Where were the ones you found? I only used mine a few times this yr to camp. If I didn't camp, I took my bp.


The sharp edges were by the doors where the horse in the last spot could easily rub their hip on and slice themselves. Another area was where you would tie the horse(or haybag if you use one). It had the rings but the casing of the rings were triangle shaped and jutted out towards where the horse would be and those were sharp. I mean it wouldn't harm the horse normally since they're up high but I think if a horse decided to put their head up there or reared or something they'd hit their eye, face, etc. and it'd be one hefty vet bill. Another was on the bottem of the dividers. I have no clue why it was sharp there but it was. There were a few other places.


----------



## pony gal (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks for the info, I'll have to check mine out better. I ordered mine so I just took it the way it was. I did't notice anything, but it never looks to double check.


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

pony gal said:


> Thanks for the info, I'll have to check mine out better. I ordered mine so I just took it the way it was. I did't notice anything, but it never looks to double check.


Yup =) I check everything, especially now that I have a horse who could get hurt in a padded room haha :lol:. I have heard so many stories of brand new trailers injuring/killing horses or just general problems that I check everything before I even make up my mind if I like it or not.


----------



## pony gal (Mar 11, 2012)

Phantomcolt18 said:


> Yup =) I check everything, especially now that I have a horse who could get hurt in a padded room haha :lol:. I have heard so many stories of brand new trailers injuring/killing horses or just general problems that I check everything before I even make up my mind if I like it or not.


When I was looking, they had a 3 horse that I liked, but I only wanted a 2 horse so I had to order it. When we picked it up we were late due to road construction, so we just kind of grabbed it and took off. The day I picked it up the dr told me "no riding" so I just didn't check things out like I probably should have. The dealer did tell me that he use to handle a brand that a woman bought and her horse cut it's leg so bad she had to put it down ... so I know it happens. Guess I just trusted him not to sell me something that could hurt my horse.


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Get phone numbers of stables near you, or within whatever you would be willing to drive, and call them and ask about whether they know of trailers for sale or not.

Or call some of the trailer places as most of them have used trailers on lot.


----------

